# 2006 gto



## Robmanjoker3 (Jul 9, 2018)

Will a borla exhaust fit with kooks long tube headers and kooks off road connection pipes


----------



## Plowboy (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes I believe they should. I did the kooks headers and the borla cat back with kooks catted mid pipes.


----------

